# Ski, eh?



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Anyone been hitting skis lately. I haven't been out since end of March unfortunately. I'm sure there is some great fishing I've been missing on.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Not really, but I do plan to change that this Saturday. I might even go Sunday too!!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Been out a couple times. Mostly light fishing, not hammering it hard. Most of the fish I’ve graphed are far deeper than I would have expected at this time. The fluctuating water levels haven’t helped much. 

Water temps are coming up but they may still be in the romantic mode. But it’s coming.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Was out 2 weeks ago fishing Piedmont and caught a couple, made it out this past Tuesday to CC and fished hard all day, didn't see a thing, talked to another boat who said the same thing. Was really surprised the amount of water I covered and range of baits to come up empty but that's how it goes some days. Will be back to northeast Ohio this weekend fishing leesville.
If it makes you feel better you definitely haven't been missing any great fishing from what I can tell. I think once temps and water levels/rain normalize a bit things should get rolling nicely again.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Going out to Caesars tonight to give it a shot. Marked some spots on my map I want to try out today.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Any luck? Went out yesterday. Only a saugeye on a crank and sunburn. Never saw a fish. Marked a couple on my graphs but they were very deep.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Had one real lazy follow yesterday morning. Almost did not see it, came off a lay down in some dirty water near the shore.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Didn't see anything the 3 hours we were out except for marking a couple deep as well. Starting to see some nice vegetation development on some spots I've marked up. Caught a saugeye and white bass on a downsized crankbait.

I'm taking Dad out this weekend if the weather works out (seems like a weird pattern of t-storms rolling in).

This is my first year targeting musky, but it's been nice so far. Got some good pointers from a local at the docks Friday night.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Spent 5 hours on Clear Fork yesterday with zero action.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

steelshep said:


> Spent 5 hours on Clear Fork yesterday with zero action.


How was the clarity ?


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Clarity was around 2-3 feet in most areas. Threw a darker color crank for a while which was not as visible past 2 feet. Also threw a Hellhound for a while (has a white patch on the nose). I could let that settle a little deeper and track that back to the boat pretty easily. If I did get any follows they were deep and out of sight.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Going out to Caesars early tomorrow. Going to take a break in the afternoon and come back out that evening. Anyone else going to be out?


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

I'll be down there

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Hows the yahoos?


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Legend killer said:


> Hows the yahoos?


Didn't see anything today. Only my 3rd time ever on the CC. Hit some good banks from the boat, but no luck. Not really any weed development from the waters I hit either. Not sure if I'm fishing wrong for the time of year or not.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Found a couple areas of weeds that I thought looked like gold but never showed me a fish. Best stick I met up there told me "fish the wood."


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

cincinnati said:


> Found a couple areas of weeds that I thought looked like gold but never showed me a fish. Best stick I met up there told me "fish the wood."


My fiance is out next week for a work trip, so I took that as a sign that I should spend my time fishing after work. 

I'll be on the water Wed, Thurs, Fri, and Saturday. Hopefully the weather cooperates and the fish turn on!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

LoramieFish12 said:


> My fiance is out next week for a work trip, so I took that as a sign that I should spend my time fishing after work.
> 
> I'll be on the water Wed, Thurs, Fri, and Saturday. Hopefully the weather cooperates and the fish turn on!


Any luck? Haven't been out the past few weeks, wife wants to get out tomorrow (anniversary weekend not a normal request) and was debating CC for muskie or Ohio river for Cats. Not looking for anything to specific as I have plenty of spots just curious how the bite and water is looking.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

CC is kinda weird right now. Went out yesterday. Water temps in a couple of coves are already at 80 degs. 77 main lake. Algae is blooming already. 6-8" visibility in some spots. I went out late yesterday just to get on the water. Fished a couple of hours 5-7. Saw only one small fish roll a couple of times. Baitfish are moving but not stacked up in any one area.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Was out for about 4 hours this morning and did not even have a follow. I did however see a racoon in the drivers seat of a rig parked in the lot after I dropped my boat off. The window was left open and it was inside the truck chewing on something. Was too dark to really see. I ran the **** off but it did not go too far. I did manage to find the owner out on the lake and let him know.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hit up CC this morning as well, one hit jigging, didn't fish super hard since the wife was with me but honestly nothing else going on for me out there, casted a good deal and didn't see anything. Temps were 73/74 main lake, noticed bloom as muskiefan mentioned as well.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

burnsj5 said:


> Hit up CC this morning as well, one hit jigging, didn't fish super hard since the wife was with me but honestly nothing else going on for me out there, casted a good deal and didn't see anything. Temps were 73/74 main lake, noticed bloom as muskiefan mentioned as well.


What does algae bloom mean for musky fishing? Just make it difficult with casting baits and getting it on them and the line?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

It's more of just a water stain. You may notice it when pulling baits through it or if wearing polarized glasses see plooms of it. Doesn't necessarily get on anything more of just a water stain that happens every year.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Went out for a couple of hours tonight. 

Hit banks before storm rolled in with a TopRaider and had no follows . 

Waited for storm to pass (didn't have any lightning) and hit cover tight with a glide bait. Still had no hits. 

Kind of an odd evening, not much baitfish and the baitballs I did mark were sitting 10 ft on 30ft water. Surface temp 74. Going out tomorrow and Friday after work. Still working on my first CC musky. May go south end tomorrow.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Took the day off and hit Caesars for 5 hours with not even a follow. Did a little jigging but mostly casting. This was my 5th trip for the year and only one follow in total. On the bright side, I did catch my biggest saugeye ever on a Super Stalker. Was 21.5" and looked like a log. Sent her back swimming. Was looking at past trips on the musky log and I have never caught anything at Caesars until mid July. Guess I'll stick with the walleye at CJ till then. It's only half the drive time.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Troy Dave said:


> Took the day off and hit Caesars for 5 hours with not even a follow. Did a little jigging but mostly casting. This was my 5th trip for the year and only one follow in total. On the bright side, I did catch my biggest saugeye ever on a Super Stalker. Was 21.5" and looked like a log. Sent her back swimming. Was looking at past trips on the musky log and I have never caught anything at Caesars until mid July. Guess I'll stick with the walleye at CJ till then. It's only half the drive time.


I was out this evening as well . Trolled around for a bit, but really just relaxed and rode around the lake with the pup. 

I was reading 80+ water on most of the lake. When you fish in July are you fishing in this warm water, or during weather/time of day when it's cooler? I'm pretty new to musky fishing, but from what I've been reading it seems like 80 is a general halting point for musky fishing .


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

At the risk of annoying a couple of people on here, I fish it July, Aug. and Sept. The 80 you had yesterday evening was only at the surface and had all afternoon to heat up. Thur. morning the surface was 74 and a couple feet down was 71. When it really warms up, I look for a cloudy day right after a couple day cool down and fish from dawn till around 10 or 11am. Water temps 2 ft. down are usually around 77 to 79. So over that time span I only get out five or six times


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

LoramieFish12 said:


> I was out this evening as well . Trolled around for a bit, but really just relaxed and rode around the lake with the pup.
> 
> I was reading 80+ water on most of the lake. When you fish in July are you fishing in this warm water, or during weather/time of day when it's cooler? I'm pretty new to musky fishing, but from what I've been reading it seems like 80 is a general halting point for musky fishing .


I have found some fish on a different lake recently deep on top of structure.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

There are places on lakes where ground water and springs lower the water temps below 80 degrees. It all depends on the oxygen content in the water. If it is shallow and the surface temp is 80 or above the risk of killing the fish goes up. My experience is if the water surface is 80 the oxygen in the surface water will not be sufficient for the ski to recover especially if you like to play them a bit before you net them.


----------

